# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  truy cập ipconfig trong cmd không được

## quechi

tôi đang sử dụng win 7 u. sau một thời gian sử dụng không hiểu sao dạo này máy chạy hơi chậm ngoài ra khi vào cmd để xem ipconfig cũng chẳng được. nó cứ xuất hiện cái gì đó tôi không hiểu được nên đăng bài nhờ mọi người giúp.
ngoài ra tôi còn muốn hỏi tại sao khi tôi share dữ liệu thì những máy khác có thể truy cập vào máy tôi được còn ngược lại không hiểu sao nó cứ báo lỗi như sau: 

rõ ràng máy kia vẫn còn hoạt động bình thường.
tôi đã thử tắt firewall của mình nhưng vẫn không thể kết nối được
có phải máy tôi đang bị nhiễm lại virus nào đó ko?
mong mọi người giúp với.
thank!

----------


## victory355

bạn click lên my computer → properties → advanced → environment variables ở phần system variables bạn edit dòng path xem value của nó có phải là: %systemroot%\system32;%systemroot%;%systemroot%\sy  stem32\wbem;c:\program files\intel\... ?

----------


## huynhthanhchau

không được bạn ơi.cố giúp mình lại lần nữa xem. giờ này là lỗi 0x80070035

----------


## muabandienthoai

nếu bạn gặp lỗi khi không chạy được lệnh 'ipconfig' trong command cmd chạy trên windows xp và thông báo lỗi của lệnh thực thi có nội dung:
"ipconfig is not recognized as an internal or external command"
sẽ có 2 cách khắc phục:
-cách hiệu quả nhất đó là bạn chỉ việc làm như sau: (đảm bảo work 100%)
+ chuột phải my computer, chọn properties
+ chuyển sang advanced tab
+ chọn environment variables
+ tìm biến path (cột variable) trong phần system variables (ở phía dưới)
+ chọn edit điền c:\windows\system32\;c:\windows\;c:\windows\system  32\wbem
vào phần variable value
+chọn ok

-cách 2
+cách này đòi hỏi bạn hiểu 1 chút về các câu lệnh dos, phức tạp hơn 1 chút
đối với những người không thông thạo, nhưng cũng không có gì phức tạp đối với người
hiểu các câu lệnh trong dos.
+ ví dụ đường dẫn hiện thời là "c:\documents and settings\dat", bạn chỉ việc gõ "cd\" ()
(câu lệnh không có dấu "") rồi enter
+ sau khi thực hiện câu lệnh trên đường dẫn hiện thời sẽ là : "c:\" 
+ nhập "cd c:\windows\system32" enter
+ tiếp theo bạn chỉ việc gõ 'ipconfig' là được

----------

